# Contract phone - £30 a month tops



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

Right, well after having my phone for 2 year, and spending £40 each month topping it up, i fancy a contract phone, preferably on 02 as i've been with them for years, looking to spend around £25 a month as i know thats a decent price for a decent deal

Where and what are the deals going about these days? =)

p.s i would rather keep the same number.


----------



## mrcism (Mar 3, 2009)

I found that ringing companies direct worked much better, i went with orange in the end and made up some rubbish about voadaphone giving me a great deal, so after telling them what i wanted,
Nokia N86 with a value of £450 at the time
500 mins, (which the woman mis heard and gave me 900)
Unlimited texts
Unlimited email/ Internet

I said vodaphone gave me a much better deal than the £50 a month she said, saying they came in at about £30
She replied " Would you take it for £24 then?"
Me "Ermm yes i suppose so!"

Also went with there insurance which is £6 a month, and since ive lost/broken 4 phones its been pretty handy!

So all for £30 a month which would of cost me over double in shops, not bad i think!
Seb

Edit* Also kept the same number which took 20 mins to transfer!


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome! How much did you pay for the phone?


----------



## mrcism (Mar 3, 2009)

It gets better, it was free


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

Ohh emm gee lol! Cheers mate, i shall be phoning around a few places next week.


----------

